# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما هو أصل تسمية (السحاق)؟؟

## أشجعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أجمع العلماء على تحريم السحاق, وهناك حديث فيه مقال, 
فضعفه البعض وصححه آخرون وهو ((السحاق بين النساء زنا بينهن))

سؤالي هو , ما أصل هذه التسمية ومن تكلم فيها؟ 
حيث أن أكثرنا يظن انها نسبة لفعل قوم النبي اسحاق -قياساً- مع قوم لوط.

فما أصل التسمية ومن تكلم في (التسمية) من اهل العلم

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

(السحاق) مصطلح خاص أطلق على إتيان النساء بعضهن البعض في أقبالهن بالملاقات والحك والسحق والدلك.
قال ابن منظور: مساحقة النساء لفظ مولد.

فالمراد به أخي رعاك الله هو: الحك والدلك.
فلذلك قال الفقهاء: (وَأَمَّا الْمَجْبُوبُ فإنه لَا يُحِلُّهَا لِلْأَوَّلِ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَحَقَّقُ منه الْجِمَاعُ وَإِنَّمَا يُوجَدُ منه السَّحْقُ وَالْمُلَاصَقَة  ُ وَالتَّحْلِيلُ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْجِمَاعِ وَأَنَّهُ اسْمٌ لِالْتِقَاءِ الْخِتَانَيْنِ ولم يُوجَدْ فَلَا تَحِلُّ لِلْأَوَّلِ).

قال في (التاج والإكليل ج1/ص307):
الفرع الثالث: المنزل للذة الحكة أو المساحقة، قال ابن بشير: هي لذة غير معتادة كلذة من لدغته عقرب، وفي الغسل من ذلك قولان. وقال سحنون في المنزل لحكة: هو مثل المتساحقتين.

وروي من حديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن من أشراط الساعة أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء وذلك السحق".

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا شيخي,
نورت الموضوع,
وأثريت المرفوع,

فبارك الله فيك,




> "إن من أشراط الساعة أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء وذلك السحق".


قد أدركنا هذا ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله,
ظننا أنه من اختصاص الغرب والأجانب, 
فإذا بنا نفاجئ بأعداد هائلة في البلاد العربية, ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

(الواحد يدير باله على أولاده من مخالطة هذه الشخصيات)

----------


## فهد العبر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو بردة

نفع الله بكم
[quote] 



> قال ابن بشير: هي لذة غير معتادة كلذة من لدغته عقرب،[/font]


*حقيقةً اسوقفتني هذه العبارة فقلت لعلها نُقلت بالمعنى أو فيها تصحيف*
*فكيف يلدغ الرجل فيجد اللذة !*
*ثم تبين لي أن العبارة مختصرة والمقصود منها*
*أن اللديغ من شدة اللسعة قد ينزل المني بدون لذة*
*قال الخرشي في شرح مختصر خليل*
*( ص ) لَا بِلَا لَذَّةٍ أَوْ غَيْرِ مُعْتَادَةٍ وَيَتَوَضَّأُ* 
*( ش ) هَذَا عَطْفٌ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ الْمُقَدَّرَةِ بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : بِمَنِيٍّ أَيْ يَجِبُ الْغُسْلُ بِسَبَبِ خُرُوجِ مَنِيٍّ بِلَذَّةٍ مُعْتَادَةٍ لَا إنْ خَرَجَ بِلَا لَذَّةٍ كَمَنْ* *لَدَغَتْهُ عَقْرَب**ٌ فَأَمْنَى أَوْ بِلَذَّةٍ غَيْرِ مُعْتَادَةٍ*




> وروي من حديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن من أشراط الساعة أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء وذلك السحق".


الحديث لم يأت من طريق يعتمد عليه

----------

